# ferruginoses



## Matti

Bon dia! 

", amb pinedes i matolls i algunes fonts ferruginoses, és, avui dia, un lloc de residència privilegiat"

Algú sap que vol dir "ferruginoses" en anglés? (excuse my Catalan, in a hurry) 

Gràcies!


----------



## Cecilio

Es tracta de l'adjectiu "ferruginós", que s'utilitza en geologia. En anglès es diria "ferruginous". Bàsicament, significa "que porta ferro".


----------



## Matti

Pot ser "wrought iron fountains" si estem parlant de parques etc.?


----------



## Cecilio

Matti said:


> Pot ser "wrought iron fountains" si estem parlant de parques etc.?



No, de cap manera. "Ferruginós" és un terme estrictament científic, que no s'utilitza en la parla quotidiana. Una font ferruginosa seria una font les aigües de la qual són ferruginoses. "Ferruginós" no vol dir "fet de ferro", sinó "que porta ferro com a element químic" (símbol: Fe).


----------



## Matti

i si poso "iron fountains" i res mes?


----------



## Cecilio

Matti said:


> i si poso "iron fountains" i res mes?



*ABSOLUTELY NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

La paraula "ferruginós" sona tan rara en català com puga sonar en anglès, i fareferència exclusivament a un element químic, NO AL MATERIAL AMB QUÈ ES FA LA FONT.

Podries intentar-ho amb "ferruginous spring".


----------



## Matti

Ah!!!!! (sorry Cecilio, my catalan is very limited) now I understand. So yes, it's not fountains as in parks but springs as in those things that come up from the ground. Thanks a million! Que vagi molt bè!


----------



## ildure

Fa uns anys vaig estar en una d'aquestes fonts en una mini acampada 

venia de dins d'una roca... li havien posat un tub de ferro perque es pogués agafar... jeje

L'aigua és d'un color marró-rojenc, està bona, però és molt pesada


----------



## Matti

Heavy water eh? In England we have heavy rain but that comes down not up!


----------

